# rcd location / legislation



## Rio (Oct 17, 2007)

can anyone confirm the rules relating to the rcd device on new m/ homes
my 2008 rapido doesnt have one , 
and the manual confirms my belief that it should be in the supply at the ehu protecting the cable as well, 
has this changed or am i misinformed, 
i would rather ask and be safe ,
this also concerns another rapido owner, my hymer was the same !
i will contact the dealer , re uk spec, thanks rio


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*RCDs in Motorhomes*

Good morning, Rio!

You have raised an interesting issue! Thank you! Perhaps this previous thread might be of use.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-35319-days0-orderasc-20.html

My Adria Coral has a mains inlet with 12v and 230v outlets, with jump fuses and a TEST button. I had always presumed that to include the RCD!?

Does anyone know more?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If the test button trips the supply so that it has to be reset then you have an RCD Norman.

I know of no legislation that directly compels a vehicle manufacturer in another country to conform to our wiring practice in as far as the habitation area is concerned.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

I have no RCD in my German Eura Mobil.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sersol said:


> I have no RCD in my German Eura Mobil.


We appear to in our German Hymer. I wonder Gary, if it is because there are UK mains sockets retrofitted to the vehicle. I'll go and have a closer look at it.
Ours doesn't have a test button, but it does trip if drawing too much. Is that an RCD or an RCB?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Righty ho, the RCB looks to be original equipment, with the UK sockets coming along as a retrofit. The lettering on the RCB is as follows.........
ECG B10 400v, and there is a transparent relay type thing next to it with lot's of blue and brown coloured (Hymer favourites) cables going in and out of it.

HTH,

Jock.

P.S. I met a Neisman Bichoff owner in France, who informed me that most German built MH's from the Eriba/Hymer group, had built in protection from reversed polarity. 8O


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi 
Just for information and in contradiction to one post in the post linked above Burstner and indeed most other manufacturers do provide protection but have other words. Burstner call it 230V fuse with safety cut out, in my Solano it is in fact AEG ELFA double pole high protection circuit breaker. A test trip device is included.
Steles


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

steles said:


> Hi
> Just for information and in contradiction to one post in the post linked above Burstner and indeed most other manufacturers do provide protection but have other words. Burstner call it 230V fuse with safety cut out, in my Solano it is in fact AEG ELFA double pole high protection circuit breaker. A test trip device is included.
> Steles


I have an on-line AEG ELFA catalogue and I can't find anything with the same protection characteristics as a 30mA RCD, have you a part number for the tripping device?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Ours doesn't have a test button, but it does trip if drawing too much. Is that an RCD or an RCB?
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Hi an RCD or more correctly an RCCD (Residual current circuit breaker) is not design to protect against overload, thats the job of fuses.

An RCCD monitors the incoming and outgoing amperage, if these differ by more than a set amount, (on domestic that's usually 30ma) then it trips

Olley


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi all, 

There is a very simple answer to this question. There is a requirement for both an RCD and separate MCB's to protect the installation within the Caravan or Motor Caravan (this is the official description) These rules are contained within BS 7671:2008 the Requirements for Electrical Installations regulations, This is a harmonised document which means it should be the same all over Europe?
Any new vehicle sold in the UK should comply with these requirements, i would not like to comment on "grey imports" but the requirements are very clear for new vehicles bought and sold in the UK.

The RCD will more likely than not be housed in a double mod package and will contain a test button, this should comply with BS EN 61008-1 or BS EN 61009-1
THe MCB's used may be single pole and switched neutral which is encased in a single mod package but does afford similar protection as a double pole device as this disconnects both the live and neutral under fault conditions.

I hope this helps, i am not aware of any UK manufacturer deviating away from the above details, but i have seen some (not all) continental manufacturers only fitting a single MCB! 

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Full detail from circuit breaker 
AEG Elfa LSF1 10mA B16

Steles


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

As Olley, and Steles has pointed out, from the image below it would appear NOT to be a RCCD nor a RCB. Hymer call it a "two pole safety cut out".

I would imagine that Gary's Burstner, and Rio's Rapido are possibly the same, depending upon age, and electrical regs at the time of manufacture.

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

steles said:


> Full detail from circuit breaker
> AEG Elfa LSF1 10mA B16
> 
> Steles


That's good a 10mA trip is obviously better than a 30mA for tripping but in a fixed installation like a house would be subject to nuisance tripping. Your motorhome is relatively uncomplicated.


----------

